# Yet another Forgecraft rehab



## dwalker (May 31, 2017)

This time I did quite a bit of thinning and grinding. Turned out o.k.


----------



## daveb (May 31, 2017)

That looks like a knife. Pretty kewl. High marks on the handle. Were the bars across the top a casualty of thinning?


----------



## valgard (May 31, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing as Dave about the brick pattern.


----------



## dwalker (May 31, 2017)

daveb said:


> That looks like a knife. Pretty kewl. High marks on the handle. Were the bars across the top a casualty of thinning?



Correct, i ground a bit of taper. You can still see the makers mark.


----------

